# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] Dveloppeur freelance Excel VBA, VB.net C#

## Pythonesque

Bonjour,

freelance confirm en VBA VB.net EXCEL ACCESS, je suis  votre disposition pour des missions de dveloppement ou de conseil.
Suis disponible  Paris ou en tltravail (skype...)
vous pouvez consulter mon site internet : http://eleob.fr
ou me contacter : contact@eleob.fr

 bientt

----------

